# Buck tail jigs



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok whats all the hype about, does anyone use them? If so what colors work what sizes for particular fish and above all what technique works? I'm looking at either attempting to make some or buying a few to try and tempt kingfish out deep and snapper in close and out deep? I've seen some on the net with an additional tail which look mighty interesting?

Cheers Milt,


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

They were quite popular in the 70s - I still have one from then, but I never got the chance to give it a decent run. While you're checking them out, also have a look at madai jigs - very similar concept as they are both octopus imitations, but the technology is definitely 21st century. Check out https://www.eastackle.com/index.php?cPa ... de9c11e201


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I tried a couple of the prefab Williamson jobs at Clovelly. The plastic tails were monstered by jackets first drop, but if you could get past them, I think they'd work. They caught me.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Prepare to be bored by a bucktail jig zealot  .
If you wanna make em it's simple:
Get a fly tying vice ($20 will get you one good enough for tying bucktails).
Get a bobbin _ a few bucks _ which holds your tying thread.
Get some tying thread; red's a good start. Thin thread is good; more wraps of thin thread better than few wraps of thick thread. 
Buy a few types of tail materials _ to start with some bucktail in white (about $10) and some flashy material like Crystal Flash or Comes Alive. Again about ten bucks a pop. Each of these is enough for dozens of jigs.
Now get some varnish or thread filler. A small bottle is a few bucks.
Buy some leadhead jigs in your chosen size/weight.
Paint for your leadheads and epoxy or stick on eyes if you wish. 
That's it. All can be found at a good tackle shop with a decent fly-fishing/fly tying section. Otto's and Conmplete Angler in the city have decent ranges.
You simply put the painted lead head in the vice and tie in your tail material, avoiding the toothbrush effect and aiming got a nice tapered tail. Varnish the collar of thread and a coating of the head for toughness and....well that's it. Dry and go fishing! 
Now, why I love em!
Nothing moves like bucktail, or many of the new man made fibres, at slow speeds. Beats even the softest most flexible of plastics. 
Leatherjackets need not be feared (so much). A well made bucktail is much tougher than a plastic and can withstand repeated attacks. They will lose some strands of bucktail or whatever but seem to fish better the more tail you lose! 
In the long run they are cheaper. After the initial purchase of vice, bobbin etc, you can make great lures for a few dollars each. You aren't left with a yak full of half plastic tails too.
You can match the hatch to your local bait. Like saltwater fly fishos you can tie up a jig that looks like a yakka, whitebait, slimey etc etc.
They have an amazing range; high speed spin em, jig em vertically, waft em among a burley trail. Bounce the bottom, mid-pace retrieve just above the reef etc etc etc. 
OK so they don;t have the smell of a plastic, but that's easily fixed. Just shove a scented plastic up the middle. The plastic flares out the bucktail jig and you get a brilliant pulsing action through the water, with smell too. Or sweeten the pill as they say and add a sliver of silver belly flap, or a squid tenticle. A sweetened jig is just a brutally effective way to catch fish. Also, instead of spending precious hours hunting several squid for bait, just get one and sweaten that jig. Or take off one tenticle and keep the rest for entre. One decent squid will sweeten enough jigs for several fishos for a session, so they are good for environment. 
Wonder who has watched the dvd which comes with the latest fishing world??   ? They feature bucktails with a plastic trailer!
I've promised to try to put up some pix and have enlisted a mate with a digi camera and will see if our combined computer expertise :? will allow us to put some pics up tomorrow. 
Bucktails have been overlooked in the great plastics craze but have some genuine advantages. And they are great way to distill your creative juices! Very addictive way to get rid of a few hours on a crappy day.
Cheers.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks so much Bombora, Iooking forward to the pics.

I googled up the following pics, what weight would you recommend in 40-50m of water and what kind of jigging action, braid or mono line for kings etc???

Milt,


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

G'day Milt, yes those Halco jigs you've pictured are good stuff. Very well made and the "extra" tail makes for even more movement (though it means you can't add a plastic or belly strip easily). It's just that I can't justify paying what I've seen tackle stores ask for bucktails when you know they can be made for a few bucks each (and that's paying retail for the materials). 
Kings are pretty easy on a bucktail; they'll nail just about any colour/design, but it's hard to go past white! 
For 40-50m with no current, maybe 1/2oz to 3/4oz? I am usually willing to wait for a lighter weighted jig to get down deep, rather than say a 1-1-1/2oz jig, as they are then much more effective when you give em action from rod tip. Other people prefer a more direct feel and go for heavier jigs in the 2oz plus range. One thing, cause the leadhead is not dragging down that bouyant/resistant plastic tail, you need less head weight on a bucktail. 
Braid's the go and fish em pretty much like a plastic; vary retrieves/jig actions til you arouse your prey. I usually start with an unsweetened jig then add a plastic, or a belly strip, if no results. 
Oh yeah, wash em thoroughly in fresh water after use as the tails can retain salt and eventually rust your hook under the thread collar (and you generally don't realise this til a big hookup: snap!).
PS Yankee web site tackle stores usually have lots of well priced bucktails as they have been used heavily for decades in the US. Cheers.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i too was recently looking into these jigs for barra....can anyone let me know if they have any tips/pointers or i will start from a fresh.....good idea about vice and bobbin will look into it


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

G'day Astro; yep a vice and bobbin will make a fiddly job so much easier. Can complete a simple jig in a few minutes. One other thing; when tying in the bucktail do it in quarters; a bit tied on the top, a bit on the bottom then on each side. And the thread doesn't have to be tied in tight. Just an even moderate pressure as you wrap the thread. Makes for a better, more even, profile. Cheers.


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

if i understand you right 
all you do is use them like a soft plastic, or am i on the wrong track

if they are like soft plastics i might make a few


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks very much Bombara I'd forgotten about this thread until now. I gave it a bit of a shot a little while ago for big flatties that hang around the whiting grounds offsore but all that was there was whiting. I'll let you know what results I get when I nail something.

Best regards Milt,


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice little video I found. There's loads on youtube if you do a quick search


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

During our recent Whitsundays Trip I got sick of losing expensive lures so I switch to my home made Bucktails. The Bucktails accounted for most of my of my fish. White seemed to account for most but having said that that I didn't really give the green a chance.

In terms of action I was just using the raise and drop. The Bucktails fur swims so any action where the lure is able the get the fur flowing naturally should work.

I was really surprised how well they worked and how cheap and easy they are to make.

I didnt take any photos of the larger fish I caught with the Bucktails unfortunalty so You will just have to take me word for it.


----------



## Gerhardd (Nov 4, 2008)

Bucktail jigs is about the most under rated and versatile lures around.

If I had to choose one lure for fishing around the world in fresh or salt water it would be a white bucktail jig.

If I am not making my own I shop around for Spro Bucktail jigs.

http://www.spro.com/products/product_in ... cts_id=397

They are almost none existent here in the United Arab Emirates.

We have caught snapper to Dorrado , Queen Fish and King Fish here in the Arabian sea just to name a few.

When I am moving down to Angola early next year they will be my confidence lures to use on the African West coast.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Gerhardd said:


> If I am not making my own I shop around for Spro Bucktail jigs.
> 
> http://www.spro.com/products/product_in ... cts_id=397


Find the Spro bucktail jigs excellent.


----------

